# how long to settle pup



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

how long do you give a pup to settle down in his/her new home.
i know someone who had a pup returned less than 24 hours after leaving because the said she cried all night.
i think they didnt give her time to settle and sometimes it takes a couple of nights before they do.
less than 24 hours is no time at all


----------



## kadie (Sep 7, 2008)

hi ya ,
it does take a bit to settle them and 24 hrs is very short the poor pup, they need to get use to there sourndings everything is new to them and there are taken from there mom and the only place they know, give them a few days to settle and i heard a teddy and a little clock helps them apparnently it gives the sound of the mothers heart. 
Getting a puppy is hard work at the start and sometimes even when there older you think i wish you were small again youll learn alot about you and your new baby give prasie when due and be stern when needed but give your little one just a few days for now and enjoy the laffs and the little accidents


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

It took shila 3 days to settle in and took Isis 6 weeks (rescue)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i've been very lucky with mia and kai...i got kai about 8 in the evening and he wined for a few mins when i went to bed..as for mia,no wining at all


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

If a pup was returned within 24 hours and genuinely because it cried at night, then something has gone seriously wrong in that the puppy buyers clearly hadn't done their research and the breeder hadn't made sure they were prepared. It sounds like the pup was best returned to it's breeder, to be honest. 

I give everyone who has one of my pups a copy of Gwen Bailey's 'The Perfect Puppy' once we have both agreed they want/can have a pup, as it covers most things they will need to know. I also discuss what the first days with their new puppy will belike, and what I feel is the best way of dealing with certain situations etc. I also tell people that I will ring them the first morning to discuss how the first night went and they usually ring me once they have arrived home anyway. 

Maybe I am very lucky, but I have never had a pup I have bought cry at night or a pup I have bred cry at night in it's new home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

jackson said:


> If a pup was returned within 24 hours and genuinely because it cried at night, then something has gone seriously wrong in that the puppy buyers clearly hadn't done their research and the breeder hadn't made sure they were prepared. It sounds like the pup was best returned to it's breeder, to be honest.
> 
> I give everyone who has one of my pups a copy of Gwen Bailey's 'The Perfect Puppy' once we have both agreed they want/can have a pup, as it covers most things they will need to know. I also discuss what the first days with their new puppy will belike, and what I feel is the best way of dealing with certain situations etc. I also tell people that I will ring them the first morning to discuss how the first night went and they usually ring me once they have arrived home anyway.
> 
> Maybe I am very lucky, but I have never had a pup I have bought cry at night or a pup I have bred cry at night in it's new home.


Great post. We got a copy of "the perfect puppy" in the weeks leading up to getting ours and it helped us loads.

I cant believe the pup was given back because it cried all night. Good job they didn't keep it... they obviously werent prepared. Zach cried for the first 3 nights but we were strict and didnt let him up with us. We went down and let him out to the loo a couple times but that was it.

After the 3rd night we turned a big cardboard box on its side, put his blanket in and my slipper, and a well covered hot water bottle for comfort. With this new little enclosed den he must of felt safer as he didnt murmer all night


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah. Ours was 7 weeks and a day. I was pleased with this though as I wanted to get him well socialised and used to all sorts of different situations from an early age. I know some people think its best to keep the pup with mum until 9 or ten weeks old but I think then by the time you've had the 3week time scale for injections it is leaving the socialising a little late and u could end up with a fearful/timid pooch


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Trinny whinned all the way through the first night, whinned a little through the second and then was quiet after that but she had Jayjay for company on the third night. Jayjay settled straight away, it was like he'd lived here all his 8 week life!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh I missed a bit Shila settled in during the day but at night howled for 3 weeks until i bought her upstairs before i killed her


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Oscar cried when crated for a few nights. Some nights he did, some he didn't. By about 6 days, he wasn't crying in the crate at all. Oscar's been with us 5 weeks and, finally, we are in a routine. 24 hours is crazy, clearly they weren't prepared so it's a good thing the pup got returned.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

harley cries for a little while at night but i think its more habit now he sleeps in our room but in his own bed, he needs to come into bed for a ten min cuddle when we first go to bed then when he has had that he sleeps all night which is good as he has only been home for 3 days.
i got him at 10 weeks which was my choice some of his litter mates left at 8 weeks but i thought 10 weeks was fine and i think it has worked out well his toilet training has been good he has only had 1 accident since he came home and that was today when i was cooking and no one else thought to let him out .


----------



## Shima onida (Jul 21, 2008)

_5 Of my pups have now gone to there new homes and so far so good nobody has lost a nites sleep,all pups have settled very well indeed.But i did warn them that they might winge for their siblings!_


----------



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

these people were warned that she might cry.they were told to try the teddy thing.they had picked her up at 5pm and was back at 9.30am the next day...taking into account they they had to travel for nearly 2 hours to get here....so i just think they didnt try.
pups sometimes cry that what they do....


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine took a week before he settled more at night had no probs in the day. He use whinney but we had to leave him to sort him self out. I tried not to go to him when he was crying alot as he was being a bit crafty.


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

when i got my dog he was around 5wks old, abyss and his brothers n sisters had been dumped on a friend's doorstep when they were around 4wks old, there was 9 puppies in total and she couldn't care for them all, she managed to get them onto solid foods before some went to new homes, our 1st few days with abyss we had a lot of whining etc but we couldnt blame him for it, just the irresponsible original owners who had taken him away from his mum and dumped him, we gave him a teddy which did calm him down n helped him settle, now almost 1yr on he still has his teddy n takes it to bed with him still

the pics below were taken in the 1st couple of days that we had him, he's camera shy now so we dont have any good recent pics of him


----------



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

update for you
pup has now been rehomed with a lovely family.they know she will take tim to settle and they are ready for the sleepless nights


----------

